# Attualmente



## katia italia

Ciao a tutti,

secondo voi è corretto scrivere " *attualmente era*..."? Oppure bisogna usare "attualmente" solo con verbi al presente?

Grazie!!


----------



## Lello4ever

Solo al presente, almeno credo.


----------



## cerchi

No, solo al presente, con verbi al passato si usa altro, _all'epoca, in quel periodo_, ecc.


----------



## IrishStar

Concordo con gli altri, ma se ci fosse il contesto potremmo forse esprimere un parere più fondato...


----------



## housecameron

_Attualmente era_ viene usato dai media e negli articoli giornalistici per descrivere generalmente l'ultimo incarico ricoperto da X o comunque la sua condizione, prima che subentrasse un certo avvenimento, molto spesso il decesso.

Attualmente era membro/direttore/ ecc. (al momento della morte)
Attualmente era impegnato/in cura/ ecc.
Attualmente era disoccupato/ricercato (al momento dell'arresto) 

Ciao!


----------



## Horazio

A me non suona bene dire "attualmente ERA"....direi "Al momento"


----------



## gabrigabri

Riporto il De Mauro:

at|tu|al|mén|te
avv.
AU 
1 adesso, in questo momento: _a. le assunzioni sono bloccate_; _a. la situazione è stazionaria_ 
2 TS filos., teol., in modo attuale

Secondo me sarebbe da usare solo al presente (in quanto è un sinonimo di adesso, ora)


----------



## sabrinita85

cerchi said:


> No, solo al presente, con verbi al passato si usa altro, _all'epoca, in quel periodo_, ecc.


Sì, anche "allora".


----------



## katia italia

Non vi suona bene questa frase?
Madrid fu una città di un milione di cadaveri negli anni Quaranta[...]. In seguito fu la città del milione di gilet e Ford Granada [...]. *Attualmente era* la città di un milione di cloache[...].

Grazie.


----------



## IrishStar

katia italia said:


> Non vi suona bene questa frase?
> Madrid fu una città di un milione di cadaveri negli anni Quaranta[...]. In seguito fu la città del milione di gilet e Ford Granada [...]. *Attualmente era* la città di un milione di cloache[...].
> 
> Grazie.


 
Sinceramente no, io userei *attualmente* solo al presente e forse al passato in rarissimi casi che adesso non mi vengono in mente.


----------



## sabrinita85

Uhm, beh forse ciò che c'è di sbagliato non è _attualmente_, bensì '*era*'. Mi pare che sia più probabile che ci vada '*è*' dopo _attualmente_ che non 'era'.


----------



## MünchnerFax

housecameron said:


> _Attualmente era_ viene usato dai media e negli articoli giornalistici [...]


Semmai, è davvero una pessima abitudine. Come già altri hanno detto, si dovrebbe dire _al momento era_ o sinonimi.


----------



## housecameron

Secondo me, come già segnalato nel post precedente, si può benissimo usare in contesti letterari e giornalistici.
Che poi sia solo una licenza... ormai è entrata di diritto nelle attuali tecniche di scrittura.

_Al momento della morte/arresto era_


----------



## sabrinita85

housecameron said:


> Secondo me, come già segnalato nel post precedente, si può benissimo usare in contesti letterari e giornalistici.
> Che poi sia solo una licenza... ormai è entrata di diritto nelle attuali tecniche di scrittura.
> 
> _Al momento della morte/arresto era_


Non so... io se lo vedessi, lo taccerei d'errore.


----------



## housecameron

sabrinita85 said:


> Non so... io se lo vedessi, lo taccerei d'errore.


 
Ciao Sabri, non sto difendendo questa costruzione, sto solo cercando di dare un senso al significato che ha assunto.
Facendo un giretto in google si può realizzare che è usata volutamente e non per errore.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Se è per questo, facendo un giretto in Google si trovano tanti strafalcioni.  La domanda iniziale era se questa costruzione è corretta. Eventualmente allora possiamo annotare che è un errore comune. (Abbiamo stabilito che è un errore o no? Mi sono perso nel frattempo.)


----------



## housecameron

MF, non è come dire "_se sarei stato in te" anziché "se fossi stato in te" _

_Visto che attualmente era stata proposta per la cancellazione_
_La mia idea attualmente era di iniziare attivando qualcosa di "semplice"_
_Perché attualmente era difficile capire quali fossero gli spazi _
_Attualmente era vice direttore operativo del Sismi_
_Attualmente era ospite dei suoceri_

Queste espressioni non mi fanno inorridire


----------



## MünchnerFax

Eh, che ci devo fare, non mi piace nessuna di quelle frasi. Non sarà uno strafalcione osceno, però balza al (mio) orecchio la distonia tra _attualmente_ e un tempo passato.

L'unico dei tuoi esempi che salverei è il secondo:
_La mia idea attualmente era di iniziare attivando qualcosa di "semplice"
_solo nel caso che ci si riferisca effettivamente al presente e l'imperfetto sia usato come forma di cortesia (per intenderci, nel senso di _volevo sapere se_...).


----------



## bubu7

Sono completamente d'accordo con MF.

Penso che gli usi impropri di _attualmente_ coll'imperfetto siano dovuti al fatto che non si conosce bene il vero significato della parola. Ma per questo ci sono i vocabolari (e gabri ne ha riportato in precedenza una citazione). Se noi leggiamo la definizione della parola e proviamo a sostituire ad essa i sinonimi usati per definirla: 'adesso', 'in questo momento', dovrebbe essere più facile rendersi conto che con _attualmente_ non è possibile usare l'imperfetto col suo significato di passato (che può durare fino al presente).
Questo non vuol dire che il significato delle parole non possa cambiare.
Se quest'uso errato dovesse diventare più frequente _attualmente_ potrebbe aggiungere ai suoi significati anche quello di 'fino a questo momento' (ma con _era_ s'intenderà che ora non lo è più).
Ma attualmente D) quest'uso coll'imperfetto mi sembra sconsigliabile.


----------



## rocamadour

housecameron said:


> MF, non è come dire "_se sarei stato in te" anziché "se fossi stato in te" _
> 
> _Visto che attualmente era stata proposta per la cancellazione_
> _La mia idea attualmente era di iniziare attivando qualcosa di "semplice"_
> _Perché attualmente era difficile capire quali fossero gli spazi _
> _Attualmente era vice direttore operativo del Sismi_
> _Attualmente era ospite dei suoceri_
> 
> Queste espressioni non mi fanno inorridire


 
Proprio inorridire no, ma anche il mio orecchio rimane alquanto "ferito" da tutti questi esempi. Concordo _in toto_ con MF e bubu7.


----------



## bubu7

bubu7 said:


> Questo non vuol dire che il significato delle parole non possa cambiare.


Ad esempio, nel passato _attualmente_ aveva anche il significato (non più vivo oggi) di 'in quel dato momento', 'allora'.
Dal grande dizionario storico del Battaglia traggo quest'esempio di Lorenzo Magalotti (1637 - 1712):



> La Lorena alta, che allora chiamavasi Mosellana, ed era attualmente posseduta da Teodorico...


 
Quale potrebbe essere la lezione da trarre da quest'esempio?
Facciamo sempre riferimento ai vocabolari dell'uso per verificare i significati moderni, consolidati, delle parole, ma guardiamo con attenzione a certi cambiamenti in atto senza corrività ma anche senza scandalizzarci più di tanto.


----------



## housecameron

bubu7 said:


> Ad esempio, nel passato _attualmente_ aveva anche il significato (non più vivo oggi) di 'in quel dato momento', 'allora'.


 
Scusa bubu, ma dopo aver letto quest'ultimo post non mi è (più) chiaro il tuo schieramento 
Direi che il significato che ha oggi è esattamente lo stesso, più vivo che mai.


----------



## bubu7

Oggi, il significato del termine è quello riportato dai vocabolari dell'uso: 'adesso', 'in questo momento'.

In passato, un vocabolario storico ci dice che il termine significava anche: 'in quel dato momento', 'allora'.

Il significato che gli si vorrebbe dare (ad esempio nella frase: _attualmente era vice direttore...)_ è: 'fino ad oggi', diverso da quello che aveva in passato e da quello riportato dai vocabolari dell'uso.

Cioè: il significato moderno è legato al presente stretto; anticamente poteva avere anche un significato legato al passato stretto; l'uso errato con l'imperfetto presupporrebbe il senso di un passato che arriva quasi all'istante presente.


----------

